# Few sneaky pics of my 32gtr fresh from the body shop with lots of extra goodies



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Got my 32 back today from the bodyshop, went in for few parts to be renewed and resprayed, had new bonnet lip, boot lip fitted and sprayed, front bumper resprayed as it was stone chipped and a few other minor parts.. really impressed with the job and a few extra body parts fitted for good Measure , I'm now at the stage where I can leave it alone finally happy with how she looks and performs.. 
Also got her back just in time for Japshow&japfest2, haven't managed to give it a detail yet so this is as dirty as it gets, I'm looking forward to getting it minted tomorrow ready for Sunday


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Pics not working


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Never mind phone was playing up


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Looking great nice wet look


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

I never take it out in the rain but needs must and had to do the finishing touches ready for the weekend.. It's actually gave me something to clean now lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks amazing mate


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great looking car and love the colour.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Simple yet effective.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

How do you find it with the front diffuser? Do you scrape? It finished the front off perfectly on the 32 but would be worried about scraping/hitting it everywhere.

Also what fmic is that?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

To be really honest if your running on the low side and its your daily then it is a bit of a pain, for me I only drive it when the weathers good or at weekends, so I can live with and it finishes the car off.. I'm quite a careful driver in the skyline, I have a polo vtec which is my toy that I gets the abuse.. It's an apexi gt intercooler, thanks for all the comments


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Myyyyyyy god... That colour is just amazing. Love it and the whole car! Hope mine holds up to this quality when finished!


----------



## Calibrat (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats fab


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Where did you get the rocket dancer rear blade from..??


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought it off a guy from here pretty much new, rdhjapan sell them for around 350 deliverd if I remember right if you need a link I ca probably find you it


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looks stunning!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm still pee'd that I missed out on this by a week or 2. I'd be happier if you didnt post anymore pics as it flames my jealousy


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahaha. Sorry mate, I was actually waiting on your post to be honest, it is a cracking motor, just to rub it in a bit more


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice mate :smokin:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

If you ever fancy a wide boy big power sti let me know


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking good!










You really want to be using harnesses with that unprotected cage, slight bump could be a serious injury or worse...


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Car looks stunning are you keeping the wheels or still changing them


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Lovely r32, I'll have a good inspection of it at Donnington :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ganador mirrors that's what were throwing me


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

In a good way lol


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks people, Mattj that's next on the list is a proper set of harness and I do have some protection to go on it just havmt had time to get round to sort it all out. Had a good day at Japshow today apart from braking my splitter on the way home


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Gutting is it carbon or frp


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Carbon  it's still in tacked but its fractured it, that road out of pod is terrible, suppose its the price you pay for running quite low..I don't want to be spending that kind of money if its going to happened on a regular basis do I'm going to have to come up with something else


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Buy the frp version for £150 which is what I did knowing full well it would get clattered


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I think for the time being I'm going to prime my carbon one and paint it black, see how long that last, then like you say but the Frp one or make my own out of Perspex


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Perspex would look good especially coloured only thing is with it being so hard it may not flex like frp does and make the stock lip crack

I'm assuming your sticking with the Rotas


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks very Nice!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a stunning looking 32... Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well been doing a bit of research I think I might get some polycarbonate and make one using my carbon splitter as a template and make it slightly bigger, make it out of 6mm sheet, like you say it's a lot tougher but the splitter won't be as low


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool I'd like to see that


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

And yeah sticking with the Rotas for the time being I'm finally happy with everything now apart from what's happend to my splitter but if that's gonna happen everytime I go out then I got to come up with another slightly smaller splitter just go give me a touch more ground clearance, the car itself isn't silly low just the abflug style splitter makes it low


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool either way it looks sweet


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Cheers daz , much appreciated


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Excellent looking car.


----------



## tgo nz (Aug 19, 2010)

What company did your front plate and what size is it? I am looking for one that size. Your car looks awesome. Let me know if you ever want to sell the Rotas.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

knighty84 said:


> And yeah sticking with the Rotas for the time being I'm finally happy with everything now apart from what's happend to my splitter but if that's gonna happen everytime I go out then I got to come up with another slightly smaller splitter just go give me a touch more ground clearance, the car itself isn't silly low just the abflug style splitter makes it low


 you can knock something up let me know, you might have a buyer for a second small splitter


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi chris,had to take my abflug splitter off today to repair it after the weekend, it was only stress fractures but need to be sanded and painted, anyway I got some Mdf from work( being a carpenter) and used the abflug as a template, I made it approx 15 mm bigger than the original, place it up to the car and it looked pretty good, so I think I will be making one out of polyurethane, this will give me an inch more ground cleance and also still works as a proper splitter.. Here is just a quick pic held roughly in place as an idea..









Hi tjo nz I'm not too sure who made it but I can get you a link to a plate make that will do this size I can post dimensions of you need ?


----------



## maraph (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet , loving color as well.

Cheers.


----------



## tgo nz (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, dimensions would be great and a link even better. Thanks mate


----------

